# Solaris ZFS - Windows



## Shbe

I need some help. I know nothing about Solaris ZFS file systems and very little unix but until the company decides to hire somebody I'm learning as I go. Here's my problem.

I need to create a share on our Sun server (bumble) that will be able to be accessed by an end user (jmott) in a xp environment. He has a AD account (jmott). I am accessing the Sun server via a client called putty. I have su root access. I can create the directory but i cannot figure out how to make it visible through Windows. Ideally the user should be able to run \\bumble\macbackup\jmott from a run command on his xp machine and store whatever the hell he would like there. 

-I've have created macbackup and jmott directories
-from the jmot directory I have "chown -R jmott ."

Where do I go from here?

TIA
Will


----------



## shuuhen

I'd say use Samba. Currently I'm using it to share files between my laptop running WinXP Pro and my FreeBSD server. Samba allows you to share folders between *nix and Windows. The directories you share show up the same as directories shared from other Windows machines. The Samba website has documentation and examples that should help.


----------

